# Went to the PRO shop today



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

I think the 101 is going to be awesome!!!! Redge knows to keep a 82nd, general & 101 aside so I can choose as to which one I want! From what I've heard the general is already stirring up things because its that good. They say it's much better that the guardian. My guardian already impresses me tremendously!!!!! So Ryan in one word. WAIT!!!!! Shoot the other bows first before you buy something else that you will not be happy with!


----------



## Bee (Sep 17, 2007)

bud if there is anything i can say is.....

Give PSE a try out as well you will be blow away


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Bee what are you holding in that photo is that a Buffalo calf? I would be a fool to not considder PSE but Spatan is a full 100 km further up the road than what I already have to travel, and if I was buying PSE he is the fellow that I would deal with.
Thanks for your input
Bushcat


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I really think that although not the fastest the 101st is going to be an awesome shooting bow. It has enough speed, generous brace and the stability of a 36axle to axle bow.

The best way to tell is to go shoot them! Good luck with your choice!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I just send my order to a Pro Shop in Houston fellow AT member.

He should have the new 82nd in mid November but a colleague is going to Texas in December and he will pick up the bow for me.

So I should have a new toy to play with in early Jan 08!!!

I will compare prices with you guys. Remember these guys in the US are geared up to ship any where in the world and you might be surprised that is not that expensive.

My 2c.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

With the importers of Elite doing a great job of tarnishing their reputation, Redge and Bowtech seem to be a good combination, I see in his ad in the new ABH that the full range of 08 BT will be available before Christmas, 101 is looking good.

Ryan


----------



## boogskieter (Feb 24, 2003)

Martin Archery has seen the light and have also gone for the binary / cam & 1/2 system. They have launched the new Firecat to be available in SA in about three weeks. I have order a few to test. A2A of 33". 7" Braceheight and IBO of 335 - 345 fps. Looks really good.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bushcat,

Good things come to those that wait!:wink:

My 05 Switchback was cheaper than my 04 LX due to the stronger rand.
Although the Tribute is a good bow no matter which model you go for...


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*I know ther are some fine bows out there......*

How ever Istill put my hand uo for P.S.E......:secret:The 2008 modles are here...:band::wav:

Remmember that brand new X force that was dry fired a little bit back..... 
Well its just come out of our workshops and Guess what we never even had to replace the limbs and it works perfectly.All we did was replace the cable guard slid and the moongoose peep and put the string back on the cams. 

P.S.E sent us limbs just in case.This time the client would have had to pay for their negligence :sadbut that would not include limbs this time:wink

PROOF that P.S.E stuff is built TOO LAST and shoots straight to boot.

Remmember too that the bed you make you will have to sleep in together with the bow you choose good luck in you quest for that ever illusive perfect bow. 


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello Spatan,Yes the X force 7 is one bow that I should be looking at, I will come and say hello in December, as I am coming to PMB for a for days. See you then. 

Ryan


----------

